# New Berets



## para (8 Dec 2001)

This is a topic that has been kicked around my unit since we got back from be deployed overv seas.
It seems that some genius who I am sure has stock in a certain company has issued a new contractor to manufacture berets for the forces.
The people who did the sizing ( if they did any at all) must have loved The DUKE or watched to many old US army movies. Because these thing are f@#$ing huge.
I have only relized this because I lost my Jump position.
Check your local QM cause it not just green it‘s maroon,blue and black.
wich leads me to why I started this rant.
Are there any normal berets left out there?


----------



## fortuncookie5084 (9 Dec 2001)

I don‘t mind going back to the bigger berets, but I don‘t like how they aren‘t green anymore---sure, they call them green, but they‘re really a dusty greyish colour with the faintest hint of green once they‘ve been worn a bit. They appear more black than green! The new maroon berets look suspiciously like the ones my American friends get issued.  The only place I‘ve found the old Dorothea Knitting Mills green berets has been in a bin at the army surplus store.


----------



## spacemarine (9 Dec 2001)

Just buy a Belgian beret from the PPCLI kitshop.


----------



## para (9 Dec 2001)

To SPACEMARINE 
you are missing the point, I was at the point where I bought one of those berets but they cost $23.00
The regular issues cost $7.50
I had to dig up my old one from 5 years of not wearing it, dust it off and put the dam thing on!  :crybaby:    :crybaby:


----------



## Brad Sallows (10 Dec 2001)

Heck, don‘t worry about berets.

What you want to worry about is whether some cost-conscious individual might discover that the US now has a large stock of "covers" that they are willing to let go cheaply...


----------



## chrisf (23 Feb 2004)

Well, I got a new beret today... and I‘ve got to say, I was lucky enough to get an old beret when I got my first one... these new ones are horrible!

In anycase, question is, when removing the liner (shhh   ) does one generally leave in that bit of grey wool around the edges of the leather band?


----------



## D-n-A (23 Feb 2004)

Hypothetically, I might have left some of that grey wool around the edge, if I were to ever cut out the liner.


----------



## CSS Type (24 Feb 2004)

Why would you cut out the liner? Isn‘t that an integral part of the beret? 

Or is it ‘easier‘ to form without the liner.


----------



## chrisf (24 Feb 2004)

You‘re quite right, it is an integral part of the beret, and you shouldn‘t cut it out. Naughty.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (24 Feb 2004)

Go ahead and cut it out. It fits much better without it. That little grey strip of wool usually stays after cutting the inside liner out.

A better style of beret(IMO) is the belgian one with the cloth liner (where the leather one is on Canadian style). Better cut of cloth and design. A few dollars more but looks much better than four feet of beret hanging over your noodle.


----------



## tree hugger (24 Feb 2004)

Just a word of advice to any new recruits reading this...don‘t cut the liner out until you finish basic...the staff will get a little pissy if you do!


----------



## chrisf (24 Feb 2004)

As an explanation, technically removing the liner is destroying DND property.


----------



## Marauder (24 Feb 2004)

Modifying the **** issue equipment to make it functional/useful/comfortable.... yeah, that NEVER happens in the CF...


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (24 Feb 2004)

There are rucksacks full of rules that we live by in the CF. Most are non negotiable. However, realistically (as opposed to technically) speaking there are some rules that can be bent. I am not suggesting that you run out and destroy DND kit especially if the beret is the first and only one that gets issued (thus military prop) but in the combined 63 (yes that was sixty three) years of military service in my section alone not one person has ever heard of anyone getting charged/extras/sh1t upon outside of recruit school. After the first beret you must purchase all subsequent berets. If you want to cut your liner after recruit school and trades training I would be comfortable in saying that you would be safe. 

But like tree hugger said recruits may want to avoid bringing any unecessary doom on them during  recruit school.


----------



## muskrat89 (24 Feb 2004)

> Isn‘t that an integral part of the beret?


Yes - and a very important part. Most people don‘t realize that the liner is the part of the beret that contains the "thought shields". These shields, of course, protect you from the telepathic information gathering equipment, used by our enemies - earthly, and otherwise.


----------



## Pikache (24 Feb 2004)

Thank goodness I don‘t have to wear a beret anymore.


----------



## D-n-A (24 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by muskrat89:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


thats why I relined mine with tin foil


----------



## Spartan (24 Feb 2004)

Just curious, why don‘t people get 2 berets?
your issued one and lets say a belgian?
One for everyday wear, one for ceremonial/course whatev?


----------



## chrisf (24 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by RoyalHighlandFusilier:
> [qb] Thank goodness I don‘t have to wear a beret anymore. [/qb]


Only the army could make a beret, tam, etc, manly.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (24 Feb 2004)

let‘s not get into the kilts


----------



## chrisf (24 Feb 2004)

Let‘s go over the potential line of conversation...

"Hey... [deregatory term]... nice [Beret, kilt, tam, balmoral, etc]"
"Hey, I wouldn‘t say that if I were you..."

At which point the taunter would under normal circumstances say "Oh yeah? You and what army are going to stop me".

Of course, as we all know, this is a bad thing to say to somone actually in the army. As they tend to travel in groups. And no matter how large and muscular they themselves are, they always have larger and more muscular friends.


----------



## Pikache (24 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Pte. Bloggins:
> [qb] let‘s not get into the kilts      [/qb]


Don‘t make me thwap you with my kilt!


----------



## Phillman (25 Feb 2004)

Symchyshyn, just a little advice. Make sure you dont form a canoe in your beret. The SSM doesnt like those.


And nobody can tell you cut out the liner when the beret is on your head.


----------



## Gryphon (25 Feb 2004)

phillman... you would be surprised! and besides the store at CFCSE, where is it possible to purchase a "belgium" beret??


----------



## Spartan (25 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Phillman:
> [qb] Symchyshyn, just a little advice. Make sure you dont form a canoe in your beret. The SSM doesnt like those.
> 
> 
> And nobody can tell you cut out the liner when the beret is on your head. [/qb]


Thanks for the heads up,


----------



## Franko (25 Feb 2004)

Try any good regimental kit shops. We carry Belgiques...for about 45 bucks a pop   

Regards


----------



## D-n-A (25 Feb 2004)

the PPCLI kitshop sells them, do  a search on google an order online, or phone?


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (26 Feb 2004)

gryphon664,

Go to the Sigs Museum on the other side of the base, by the water tower. You‘ll find that beret for sale.


----------



## GerryCan (26 Feb 2004)

Another good place to look is at surplus stores, alot of them carry the old berets that are like new. I picked one up in London for $3.50 instead of paying $20 at the Battalion kit shop.


----------



## Franko (26 Feb 2004)

Gerry Can.....   

He wants to look like a soldier, not a bag of hammers   

Who would want to wear a USED beret anyway?

Regards


----------



## btk_joker (26 Feb 2004)

Those ones do look like new, surprisingly... and wonderfully inexpensive

J. Lightfoot


----------



## chrisf (26 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Franko:
> [qb] Gerry Can.....
> 
> He wants to look like a soldier, not a bag of hammers
> ...


Who knows? Maybe they were only worn by a recruit for one day as a pizza pan before they quit.


----------

